# What are the TOP 5 college archery programs?



## D_Winslow

The time has come to start looking and to nail down a college in the next 12 months. My daughter is insistent on going to a college with a strong archery program. She has her heart set on Texas A&M, but it appears they do not offer what she is looking for in a degree at the College Station campus. We live in Missouri and MU has a club but she is afraid it's just a shoot for fun only club with no structure, coaching and little competition. I need some good options to explore before she decides to change her degree to an agricultural one:wink:

My question is, what are the top 5 college archery college programs? With ranking criteria(in order of importance) being based on: 

1.) Coaching staff 
2.) Competition and tournament attendance 
3.) Structured training and practice program


----------



## XForce Girl

I don't know of 5 but would look at ....
University of the Cumberland's.
Columbia.
JMU


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Archery is a club sport at the vast majority of colleges. I'm not sure I would base my university selection on archery criteria, but that is me. MSU does have a program and a beautiful shooting center. Google Demmer Center.

If your daughter is a serious archer, I would be looking for facilities where she can practice on a regular schedule. Is the facility in a convenient location to the campus? Is there a community of tournament archers in the area? Given the current state of college archery, I would take training into my own hands, line up my own coaching and assume that all travel and events would need to be paid by the athlete.


----------



## XForce Girl

I believe at University of Cumberland's it is an actual Varsity sport.
One of my JOAD girls just got accepted there with a partial scholarship for archery.


----------



## Camp

I heard that TEXAS A/M had a great club


----------



## Warbow

Stanford and UC Berkeley both have archery teams. The Stanford coach is a former USAT member. I have no idea how the programs rank against others, though.


----------



## limbwalker

A&M, UC Berkeley, Columbia, Emmanuel (GA), JMU all come to mind.

I've had former students attend A&M, Emmanuel and Columbia, with mixed results.


----------



## DK Lieu

As passionate as I am about archery, I will be the first to advise that selecting a college should not be based on archery. Selection should be based on an appropriate match of the student's academic ability to the programs offered, a proper match of the student's personal traits to the social and academic environments that exist at the school, and finances. College is a place to prepare for professional careers, and life. Our graduates will become doctors, lawyers, teachers, engineers, professors, whatever they want... but probably not professional archers. If archery happens to exist at the school, and it is a well-organized competitive program, then great. Participate. Compete. Help organize. It's a bonus. But it should not be the primary factor in selecting a school.


----------



## BobCo19-65

I would seriously look at Michigan State University as well. Their Demmer center on campus is very nice. 

http://demmercenter.msu.edu/about_us/archery


----------



## Warbow

DK Lieu said:


> As passionate as I am about archery, I will be the first to advise that selecting a college should not be based on archery. Selection should be based on an appropriate match of the student's academic ability to the programs offered, a proper match of the student's personal traits to the social and academic environments that exist at the school, and finances. College is a place to prepare for professional careers, and life. Our graduates will become doctors, lawyers, teachers, engineers, professors, whatever they want... but probably not professional archers. If archery happens to exist at the school, and it is a well-organized competitive program, then great. Participate. Compete. Help organize. It's a bonus. But it should not be the primary factor in selecting a school.


So, no masters programs for archery the way San Jose State has for fencing...

Regardless, choosing, say, a $50,000/year school like Stanford because it has an archery program might be a shallow consideration :dontknow:


----------



## Osmanthus

I would not choose a college based on the archery program either. Maybe check out if there is a range nearby and she can just join the club. If you are looking at Texas schools, I know that UTD (Univ of Texas Dallas) has a collegiate program. I don't know of the quality. There are a couple of indoor ranges nearby and there is an outdoor range as well.


----------



## Casualfoto

UCONN also has a great club, its been very active for many years. But I'll join the chorus of folks suggesting that archery not be the first criteria in selecting a school. College archery can be very much like a soup sandwich. I'll PM some additional thoughts.


----------



## Arsi

Ive been shooting at the UCSD range for years and just recently (past 2 years) they started up a competitive team coached by Tyler Domenech at first and it has transitioned to Nick Kale within the past year, with possible transition to Nathan Yamaguchi soon. We get visits from RAs to shoot at the range every now and then as well.

Its a very young organization. Last year we had something like 8 or 9 shooters participate at the CA State Indoor and Indoor Nationals. This year we had close to 20. The club level participation is very high as well though I havent kept track of those numbers. 

Lots of upcoming talent and a fun atmosphere. We routinely challenge each other at ORs. Ive even lost three with no handicaps (yes im counting  ).


----------



## Ten_Zen

Warbow said:


> So, no masters programs for archery the way San Jose State has for fencing...
> 
> Regardless, choosing, say, a $50,000/year school like Stanford because it has an archery program might be a shallow consideration :dontknow:


Stanford announced it is expanding financial aid. The university said that no parents with an annual income and typical assets of less than $125,000 will have to pay a single cent toward tuition. The threshold for this aid was previously $100,000.
Stanford also said it will offer free room and board -- in addition to free tuition -- for those making less than $65,000, raised from the previous $60,000 threshold.

Food for thought, it also has an excellent archery program.


----------



## Warbow

Ten_Zen said:


> Stanford announced it is expanding financial aid. The university said that no parents with an annual income and typical assets of less than $125,000 will have to pay a single cent toward tuition. The threshold for this aid was previously $100,000.
> Stanford also said it will offer free room and board -- in addition to free tuition -- for those making less than $65,000, raised from the previous $60,000 threshold.
> 
> Food for thought, it also has an excellent archery program.


Now all one has to do is get into Stanford :wink:

As for the archery program, they have a great, capable and practical coach.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

DK Lieu said:


> As passionate as I am about archery, I will be the first to advise that selecting a college should not be based on archery. Selection should be based on an appropriate match of the student's academic ability to the programs offered, a proper match of the student's personal traits to the social and academic environments that exist at the school, and finances. College is a place to prepare for professional careers, and life. Our graduates will become doctors, lawyers, teachers, engineers, professors, whatever they want... but probably not professional archers. If archery happens to exist at the school, and it is a well-organized competitive program, then great. Participate. Compete. Help organize. It's a bonus. But it should not be the primary factor in selecting a school.


I agree with this 100%

There is a big difference between universities and high school. Universities can care less if you learn anything. As long as the tuition is being paid they are happy. It is a business. This is not meant to be a dig on universities, it is just the way things are. What you get out of college is directly related to how much effort you put into learning the subject. Most universities have very good programs. If you bust your butt, you will succeed at just about any university you attend.

As a student going to college, it must be looked at like it is a job, and learning the subject is the only reason your there. When going to a college for peripheral reasons, they become distractions away from the primary purpose of the school. 

The exception to this is if the peripheral reasons is what is paying for the college, for example, an athletic scholarship.

Are there any universities that offer full ride archery scholarships?


----------



## wv hoyt man

Tagged


----------



## Beastmaster

Mr. Roboto said:


> Are there any universities that offer full ride archery scholarships?


Emmanuel College and KCU offer full rides that are not Title IX dependent. 

KCU is a new one.


----------



## D_Winslow

Thanks for the responses.

We of course agree that the choice won't be made entirely by the archery program. However it could be a strong influencing factor when all things are equal. 

We have discussed it would likely be cheaper to just compete on her own as we currently do and find a good coach to work with.

Yes College (like archery) is "get out what you put in". Which is why I believe we have some latitude in picking a college especially in a very common field of study.

I studied a TON in college and yes it should be consider the only reason there. But we all know there is plenty of time to squeeze in "fun" activities while in college. I'm content with her desire to choose archery to fill that extra time.


----------



## D_Winslow

Mr. Roboto said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> 
> Are there any universities that offer full ride archery scholarships?



Cumberland's appears to offer some reasonable Archery Scholarship money. It "appears" that they "get" the NASP program and they are grabbing all the cream off the top of the Kentucky NASP program. It's good to see a college that is so aggressively building a strong archery program.


----------



## Beastmaster

My take on it, as a dad who's son is starting to look at the college bit in 3 years. 

1) You are always able to go back into Archery. Your choice in colleges should be based on your chosen degree track, not archery. 

2) In most cases, archery is a decent sized program, but nowhere near other sports. 

3) Coaching is going to vary from place to place. For example, with Christian Colleges, you will get far better results from Emmanuel versus KCU. TAMU has a better program than Arizona State right now, but ASU has had a Gold Medal Olympian in its past. 

Berkeley, Stanford, ASU, UCLA, Emmanuel, MIT, TAMU, Michigan, JMU, and some others all have their coaching staff involved in higher end archery, either as a shooter, a coach, or judge. 

Back to colleges and choice. 

My son's early choice in colleges are rooted in which one will give him the best bang for the buck, with archery being a very distant reason to choose the institute of higher learning. 

Since he wants to be a geologist, he knows his job future is based on the college he chooses. Therefore, colleges like Emmanuel and KCU are out. They have zero earth science programs. 

PAC12 schools have a chance because we have family living in all of those cities. TAMU has an excellent earth science program and is close by from a driving standpoint. That is what is driving his choices for college. Not archery. 

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

D_Winslow said:


> Cumberland's appears to offer some reasonable Archery Scholarship money. It "appears" that they "get" the NASP program and they are grabbing all the cream off the top of the Kentucky NASP program. It's good to see a college that is so aggressively building a strong archery program.


I don't see how a NASP oriented recruiting program can be successful in Collegiate Archery. Going from 10 and 15 yards with Genesis bows to 50m barebow is quite a huge difference.


----------



## Warbow

Beastmaster said:


> I don't see how a NASP oriented recruiting program can be successful in Collegiate Archery. Going from 10 and 15 yards with Genesis bows to 50m barebow is quite a huge difference.


I dunno, probably should check their record to see how they are doing before making any assumptions, though. I don't follow college archery so I don't know how to judge their outcomes well relative to the field. :dontknow:


----------



## XForce Girl

Warbow said:


> I dunno, probably should check their record to see how they are doing before making any assumptions, though. I don't follow college archery so I don't know how to judge their outcomes well relative to the field. :dontknow:


I'm not sure either but our girl who signed with Cumberland was a NASP Shooter for 8 years and last year purchased her C4 and Joined out JOAD Club. 
She is a good shooter and has a strong background in Archery. 

Hopefully before too long more colleges will be able to offer scholarships for Archery and this would be a good thing.


----------



## limbwalker

Dennis for the win.


----------



## TomB

limbwalker said:


> Dennis for the win.


Had exactly the same thought. I always ask my kids (the ones I coach as my own kids are grown, Baylor, Texas Tech for graduate,school and TAMU) how school is going. They know the next line by heart. Focus on school because you are not going to make a living in archery.


----------



## wags2

My son is going to be attending A&M in the fall on scholarship to shoot on their team. Coach Thomas is a very nice guy and his coaching credentials and national championships speak for themselves. Ultimately your daughter is there for an education first, having the opportunity to shoot and progress as an archer should not be her deciding factor. We also looked at mizzou and missouri state, both have archery programs. We have friends that shoot for mizzou and have shot with coach franka at missouri state. Both programs are geared more toward compounds and mo. state is into 3d. 

With A&M's schloarship program, my son will not have to pay out of state tuition so the cost is within reason. He is going to be a special education teacher so he had no issues of finding the degree program he wanted.


----------



## Jim C

Case Western has had a good archery program for the last 20 years i have been shooting archery in Ohio. They have a dedicated practice area under the old Gym where we shoot the Ohio State indoor. Bill Davis and Connie Kochert (who set the 50+ ladies recurve record for indoor a few years ago) are the coaches. I have been very impressed by the quality of the kids who come out of that program-both as archers (usually kids who never shot before and end up doing pretty well especially in indoor archery). And its a great university-especially in areas like engineering, Pre Med and the hard sciences. its not cheap and its not a cake walk to get into it though.


----------



## _JR_

DK Lieu said:


> As passionate as I am about archery, I will be the first to advise that selecting a college should not be based on archery. Selection should be based on an appropriate match of the student's academic ability to the programs offered, a proper match of the student's personal traits to the social and academic environments that exist at the school, and finances. College is a place to prepare for professional careers, and life. Our graduates will become doctors, lawyers, teachers, engineers, professors, whatever they want... but probably not professional archers. If archery happens to exist at the school, and it is a well-organized competitive program, then great. Participate. Compete. Help organize. It's a bonus. But it should not be the primary factor in selecting a school.


I agree with Dennis 100% on this. 
I am a university professor and the archery club's faculty advisor and I think that unless there is a strong financial incentive (= scholarship) then it shouldn't be a significant consideration. In fact, I'll posit that even if she goes to a school that has absolutely no archery program she can still make the most of it - she'd still be eligible to compete in the Collegiate Division (if she does the paperwork properly) even if she's the only archer at her school, or she could gather up some friends and start an archery club - something that would give great practical experience in a "real-world" task with a concrete and measurable outcome. In fact, one of our school's founding club officers, who has since graduated, has said that the "Founding Club Officer, Archery" and "Club President, Archery" lines were very favorably considered on his resume and that they generated good conversation during his job interviews. 

By the way, I'm curious about what she could possibly want to study that isn't offered at A&M? They have over a hundred majors, way more than is offered at all but a small handful of U.S. institutions!


----------



## Azzurri

I don't think you have to settle for a sports school if you pay attention when applying. There is enough of a range of Ivy type schools and state schools on down to Jucos where if you really wanted archery you could find a bandwidth of schools to look at with academics you want as well as an archery program. You should go in eyes open that it may be somewhat pay to play clubs and scholarships may be small or non-existent. But I didn't feel like I had to settle for soccer. I turned down schools with lesser academics that offered more scholarship money. if it's what you want to do and you are perhaps willing to travel you can probably find your place. You can even apply to some schools without archery and pick what makes sense. Not every school I applied to offered soccer. But when there were solid schools with soccer programs left when the acceptance letters came in, I wasn't bashful about pursuing it.

Also, like people are saying, you can always train on your own and compete in the usual suspects as a junior or senior, while attending a school you pick for other reasons.

So, yeah, the name on the diploma is going to stick with you a while so pick wisely, but I assume the cute girls from Columbia at Arizona Cup think they picked wisely. It doesn't have to be an either/or. Just from what I've seen, don't assume they'll be paying you (or at least giving you much).


----------



## D_Winslow

Beastmaster said:


> I don't see how a NASP oriented recruiting program can be successful in Collegiate Archery.


Because the top NASP archers are great archers(notice I didn't say elite). 

Are you saying all that matters is that the distance the arrow travels or that a good 15m NASP shot can't even compare to an 18m Collegiate shot? Why would you mention the Genesis bow? As if someone that shoots a Genesis bow is only shooting a play thing?

This forum is so confusing to me, with year round post on how to grow barebow numbers, or why it should be eliminated, I don't understand how the mere thought of a college archery program signing or recruiting high school barebow archers would be scoffed.


----------



## Beastmaster

D_Winslow said:


> Because the top NASP archers are great archers(notice I didn't say elite).
> 
> Are you saying all that matters is that the distance the arrow travels or that a good 15m NASP shot can't even compare to an 18m Collegiate shot? Why would you mention the Genesis bow? As if someone that shoots a Genesis bow is only shooting a play thing?
> 
> This forum is so confusing to me, with year round post on how to grow barebow numbers, or why it should be eliminated, I don't understand how the mere thought of a college archery program signing or recruiting high school barebow archers would be scoffed.


Because there is a pretty sizable transition from 10/15 yards bare bow to what collegiate shoots for outdoor distance at 50 meters. Note the distance - 50 meters, not 18. 

There is a need to transition a lot to be successful at 50 meters, one of which is definitely a different bow and far better arrows that the Genesis 1820 aluminum that is commonly used in NASP. 

I am very curious as to how their archers are successful in the transition. If they make the trip to JMU in a couple of weeks, I'll see it firsthand.


----------



## DK Lieu

D_Winslow said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> We of course agree that the choice won't be made entirely by the archery program. However it could be a strong influencing factor when all things are equal.
> 
> We have discussed it would likely be cheaper to just compete on her own as we currently do and find a good coach to work with.
> 
> Yes College (like archery) is "get out what you put in". Which is why I believe we have some latitude in picking a college especially in a very common field of study.
> 
> I studied a TON in college and yes it should be consider the only reason there. But we all know there is plenty of time to squeeze in "fun" activities while in college. I'm content with her desire to choose archery to fill that extra time.


My apologies if I derailed your thread a bit. I hope I did not imply that you were thinking about picking a college based on the quality of the archery program there. I'm sure you were just curious about which schools had good programs. Based on size of the program, level of participation at collegiate and other tournaments, available coaching, competitive success as individuals and as a team, diversity of styles, financial stability, support from the college, year-to-year consistency, and general yahoo-ness of its members, my picks would be (in no particular order)

Texas A&M
James Madison University
Columbia University
UC Berkeley
UCLA


----------



## XForce Girl

Beastmaster said:


> Because there is a pretty sizable transition from 10/15 yards bare bow to what collegiate shoots for outdoor distance at 50 meters. Note the distance - 50 meters, not 18.
> 
> There is a need to transition a lot to be successful at 50 meters, one of which is definitely a different bow and far better arrows that the Genesis 1820 aluminum that is commonly used in NASP.
> 
> I am very curious as to how their archers are successful in the transition. If they make the trip to JMU in a couple of weeks, I'll see it firsthand.


You're going to JMU?
Are you judging there?
I think Andy is too.
Maybe I'll pop over and see ya.


----------



## Beastmaster

XForce Girl said:


> You're going to JMU?
> Are you judging there?
> I think Andy is too.
> Maybe I'll pop over and see ya.


I'm going to be part of the scoring team there.


----------



## Glenredhawk

If your daughter is an Ag. student then MSU should be on your radar screen. I always demand that school work comes first. Then archery. My view when shooting Archery and being on the team that we try to get All American status and Academic All American. This will put her out front when she finish's and get's a real job. We have a great group of kids on the MSU team and a lot of kids work at the Demmer Center during off time.


----------



## D_Winslow

Just seen this article from USA Archery today: 

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/...ery-In-College-Yes-and-Heres-How-to-Get-There

Timing could be coincidental but I've noticed in the past they have released articles that coincide with discussions on AT. Maybe they are listening here. (so where are the medals from the indoor Nationals?)


----------



## Beastmaster

D_Winslow said:


> Just seen this article from USA Archery today:
> 
> http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/...ery-In-College-Yes-and-Heres-How-to-Get-There
> 
> Timing could be coincidental but I've noticed in the past they have released articles that coincide with discussions on AT. Maybe they are listening here. (so where are the medals from the indoor Nationals?)


You could ask Teresa Johnson (red_elan10 here on AT). From personal experience, the timing is purely coincidental. 

-Steve


----------



## lksseven

D_Winslow said:


> Because the top NASP archers are great archers(notice I didn't say elite).
> 
> Are you saying all that matters is that the distance the arrow travels or that a good 15m NASP shot can't even compare to an 18m Collegiate shot? Why would you mention the Genesis bow? As if someone that shoots a Genesis bow is only shooting a play thing?
> 
> This forum is so confusing to me, with year round post on how to grow barebow numbers, or why it should be eliminated, I don't understand how the mere thought of a college archery program signing or recruiting high school barebow archers would be scoffed.


Well, yes, I would definitely say that a good shot for a '15yard 80cm target' scenario can't compare to a good shot for a '20yard 40cm target' scenario.

Are there NASP archers who are good performers according to NASP parameters and can/do transition to being good archers at higher levels? Yes. Are there very many that do so (relative to the pool size of NASP archers)? No, I don't see any evidence to support that. 

Something else under the category of 'things that have a huge disparity between input and outcome', here's something I just learned this week - the percentage of term life insurance policies that ever get paid off on is less than 2%.


----------



## Joe Jackson

Stanford just canceled their JOAD program taught but club members. Why?


----------



## limbwalker

Joe Jackson said:


> Stanford just canceled their JOAD program taught but club members. Why?


My guess would be JOAD parents, but that's purely a guess.


----------



## chrstphr

limbwalker said:


> My guess would be JOAD parents, but that's purely a guess.


looks like the faculty didnt like that non students and the community were benefiting. I wonder how well the school would do if the community didnt support them. 

_
" Yesterday we were informed by Ankita Rahke and Christian Obando, two Stanford Administrators, that we could no longer offer our community programs because "Student organizations exist to serve Stanford students." _


https://archery.stanford.edu/joad.html


Chris


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

chrstphr said:


> looks like the faculty didnt like that non students and the community were benefiting. I wonder how well the school would do if the community didnt support them.
> 
> _
> " Yesterday we were informed by Ankita Rahke and Christian Obando, two Stanford Administrators, that we could no longer offer our community programs because "Student organizations exist to serve Stanford students." _
> 
> 
> https://archery.stanford.edu/joad.html
> 
> 
> Chris




Sounds like an administrative descision [i.e. current feelings of the current admins], but could it also be a possibility that the funding for the program doesn't allow "benefitting" outside the Stanford community? I work at a not-for-profit which gets a lot of state and federal grants/contracts, and in some programs it doesn't allow us to provide services in the western half of the state; other programs because of funding are only allowed to serve certain segments of the population with certain disabilities... 

Just interested in the conversation between whether it is thought it was purely an administration that didn't want to support the program or if something new [or recently discovered] doesn't allow the funding to be allocated that way... 

The shame is, wonder how many of those JOADs might consider or even attend Stanford because of their experience as a youth...


----------



## Gregjlongbow

You can get a lot out of a shoot for fun club too as long as they have a nice facility, and it’s relatively convenient for you to get out there and shoot all the time. 

*cough* UT Austin has no money, and has an All-American and won men’s team gold at NOCC this year *cough*

Sorry had something in my throat. 

But yeah anywhere that has a range that is easy to get to, and convenient for practice will do fine if she is motivated to practice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker

Gregjlongbow said:


> You can get a lot out of a shoot for fun club too as long as they have a nice facility, and it’s relatively convenient for you to get out there and shoot all the time.
> 
> *cough* UT Austin has no money, and has an All-American and won men’s team gold at NOCC this year *cough*
> 
> Sorry had something in my throat.
> 
> But yeah *anywhere that has a range that is easy to get to, and convenient for practice will do fine if she is motivated to practice.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good post. People don't need to lose sight of this point.


----------



## dankwas

Speaking out of all honesty. You should never choose your university based on archery alone. As Dennis mentioned earlier you should be picking it based on your academics and your goals going into college. As we know almost 99.5% of people going into collegiate archery are not going to be making careers out of archery. 

Every collegiate Archery program in the country is very different from each other. There are alot of very quality programs. 

It really depends on what kind of culture you are searching for when you are thinking of joining a collegiate archery club. 

If you go towards the West Coast Schools such as UC Berkeley, UCSD, UCLA, USC, Stanford, UC Davis, etc they are mainly consisting of archers that start in college and continue with the sport throughout their four years and really push themselves in academics as well as archery.

If you are looking for a program more resembling a Varsity Sport, you probably would want to consider Texas A&M, Columbia, JMU, University of the Cumberlands, Union College, Kentucky Christian University, Emmanuel College. These schools generally come to mind off the top of my head.

Being that said, from my experience and I believe some of the other schools as well have experienced this (Feel free to condemn me on this).... most high schools students or former JOADFs quit archery during college... Especially archers who were practicing 4-7 days a week mainly because of their parents... The kids just get burnt out from the sport and hopefully they come back to it, but a majority of them just show up once a week and disappear into the ether. 

You really should focus on picking a college based on what they want for their career.

If someone wants to pursue archery as a career or being a RA or USAT member... they will find a way to do it no matter what school they go to.... Just look at NOCC... some of the people placing top 8 in their categories are the ONLY archer from their university. They picked a school based on their career goals and they still found a way to pursue the sport. 

Do not pick a college based on this sport... Archery is not like football, basketball, or baseball, etc.... this sport is still not at the stage to become some big NCAA powerhouse sport.... maybe in 15-20 years, but not at the current state of the national collegiate archery program. It is still growing and trying to figure out its true identity.


----------



## melam

I am the new coach at Lindsey Wilson College in Columbia, KY. What is her interest as far as a degree program goes? What bow set-up does she shoot? Feel free to PM me if you'd like to talk.
Mark


----------



## midwayarcherywi

melam said:


> I am the new coach at Lindsey Wilson College in Columbia, KY. What is her interest as far as a degree program goes? What bow set-up does she shoot? Feel free to PM me if you'd like to talk.
> Mark


Check out the date of the original post. It is from 2015. Another thread should have been started to address the Stanford issue.


----------



## styks n stryngs

Let me put in a quick plug here. Please come to vanderbilt, archers. I'm trying to get a decent club started here, but I need more archers. If you or your kids are at vandy, please pm me.


----------

